# The Future of Road Technology - Free lecture series



## Plymouth60 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Wireless charging for your car is closer than you think. *
Come along and find out how Inductive Power Transfer technology developed in New Zealand is changing the face of road transportation around the world.

Visit www.ipenz.org.nz/pickering for more details
 

*VENUES*

AUCKLAND
6.30pm
Monday 1 October
Stamford Plaza Hotel
22-26 Albert Street
Professor John Boys DistFIPENZ
TAURANGA
7.00pm
Wednesday 3 October
Club Mount Maunganui
45 Kawaka Street
Professor John Boys DistFIPENZ
GISBORNE
7.30pm
Thursday 4 October
Quality Hotel Emerald
15 Gladstone Road
Associate Professor Grant Covic SMIEEE
NEW PLYMOUTH
7.00pm
Wednesday 10 October
Quality Hotel Plymouth International
Corner Courtenay Street and Leach Street
Associate Professor Grant Covic SMIEEE
NAPIER
6.30pm
Tuesday 9 October
Lecture Theatre 1, EIT
501 Gloucester Street
Professor John Boys DistFIPENZ
PALMERSTON NORTH
7.30pm
Wednesday 10 October
Gallery 5, Te Manawa Art Gallery
326 Main Street
Professor John Boys DistFIPENZ
WELLINGTON
6.30pm
Thursday 11 October
Soundings Theatre, Te Papa
Cable Street
Professor John Boys DistFIPENZ
CHRISTCHURCH
6.30pm
Tuesday 9 October
Aurora Centre, Burnside High School
Corner Greers Road and Memorial Avenue
Associate Professor Grant Covic SMIEEE
DUNEDIN
6.30pm
Friday 5 October
Dunedin Public Art Gallery
30 The Octagon
Professor John Boys DistFIPENZ
INVERCARGILL
7.00pm
Thursday 4 October
SIT Centrestage Theatre
40 Don Street
Professor John Boys DistFIPENZ


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Just been to the Invercargill lecture
Excellent - really interesting
the stationary systems WILL catch on
The charging while driving - will only catch on if battery technology stagnates


----------

